# How and when do you start showing your dog?



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the forum and only starting to see the brevity of topics and help available. I have started to build a profile for Booker T my 3 year old. see: *Chrisri Any's Secret Pedigree*: Pedigree: Chrisri Any's Secret
Booker T was born in Cape Town, South Africa, where we live. We are close to the mountain and beach and he loves his walks and swims. He is very fit and healthy.
I am very interested in showing him. I do not know anything about showing a dog. Perhaps those of you that have experience in this area can see from the pictures if I should pursue this idea. Please let me know.

Here are some recent pictures of him 






































I look forward to interacting with you all. 

Regards
Lisa 
Cape Town RSA
PS: Booker T comes from a large litter of 11 pups! :uhoh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Is Booker T neutered?

Are there any kennel clubs or golden retriever clubs in Cape Town? 

If there are shows happening close by, go watch, talk to some breeders, etc. They can give a hands on exam of Booker T to see what they think as they know the breed standard in S.A. better than we would. 

Good luck, showing is fun!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

How interesting! Booker T (love the name) is a very handsome guy.
Do they have dog shows in South Africa? I think figuring that out would be a start 
Did his breeder participate in shows?
As far as your question on when to start showing -- "it depends"
In America, goldens are one of the most competitive breeds. I would only show a puppy if I thought he could do well against others in his age group. Goldens go through many growth phases where they either look cute and showable or gawky and better left at home. Generally I would like to show a pup a few times in his puppy classes so he gets a good show experience, then put him up until he is mature and ready to win (this could be 2 years old or 5 years old, depending on the dog), save for a few smaller local shows here and there. Best of luck.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I put my puppies in at 6 mos. 
I don't expect them to win but I want them to learn what they have to do... and have fun... most importantly have fun. I feel it is important for them to be socialized to the breed ring relatively young. I dont invest in handlers or stay overnight nor do I expect them to win (although they have) but I do feel that getting in the ring as a pup is important if you want to have an adult show dog who doesnt freak out and likes to show because it is something they have always done and it has been made fun for them


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think your dog is very noble looking.


----------



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Is Booker T neutered?
> 
> Are there any kennel clubs or golden retriever clubs in Cape Town?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
No Booker T is not neutered. I will do some research on dog clubs/kennels in Cape Town. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> How interesting! Booker T (love the name) is a very handsome guy.
> Do they have dog shows in South Africa? I think figuring that out would be a start
> Did his breeder participate in shows?
> As far as your question on when to start showing -- "it depends"
> In America, goldens are one of the most competitive breeds. I would only show a puppy if I thought he could do well against others in his age group. Goldens go through many growth phases where they either look cute and showable or gawky and better left at home. Generally I would like to show a pup a few times in his puppy classes so he gets a good show experience, then put him up until he is mature and ready to win (this could be 2 years old or 5 years old, depending on the dog), save for a few smaller local shows here and there. Best of luck.


Thanks for your information. Very helpful. As far as I know the breeder does show some of her dogs. I will get in touch with her and see whether she thinks he may have potential.

Booker T - inspired by the band Booker T and the Mg's!


----------



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

That makes a whole lot of sense. I am however past the 6 months stage. Booker T is very good with people and loves attention, so I am hoping he will fit in....Thanks for your advice.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a close friend who breeds and shows dogs in Cape Town. If you pm or email me I can put you in touch with her. There are quite a few goldens in that area and shows are held during the winter. The dogs have to win 5 CC's to become champions and are judged under FCI rules to the UK standard. I am going there in July and am giving a seminar for judges and also they are hoping to arrange a trimming session as well as going to a show.Perhaps we may meet? Annef


----------



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi there,
Oh wow. What an amazing forum this is. Yes I would love to meet you. Please let me know your dates. We go on vacation in July as my kids are on holiday. We have a house on the beach in Plettenberg Bay so will be with Booker T away from Cape Town from about 7 July to 16th July.
Would love to meet you and get introduced to your friend! I cannot PM you I am new to the forum and it didn't want me to PM you. can you hep with that?
Kind Regards
Lisa


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Booker T said:


> Booker T - inspired by the band Booker T and the Mg's!


Yes I understood the reference right away! 
What is his registered name?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Have sent you a pm with my email address Annef


----------



## Booker T (Apr 27, 2011)

*Chrisri Any's Secret Pedigree*: Pedigree: Chrisri Any's Secret


----------

